# • swell.gr • Mitsubishi EVO IX Enhancement Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everybody :wave:

These days I had an EVO IX.



















Removing some paint splatter, which was covering the whole side of the car.










After the cleanup, an enhancement took place and obligatoy protection.

Clayed with Zaino Z-18 to remove the paint, from EVO's soft clear.





































Job done and time to remove the swirls, using CG V36 Optical Cut on a Lake Country Hydro-Tech 5.5 " Ultra Finishing Pad Crimson via rotary polisher










The combo worked a treat

50/50's:



























































































Before and afters:



















End of the polishing and it was time for my favourite glaze...

A layer of Wet Glaze 2.0.
Wiped of leaving the surface, smooth,smooth enough for Swissvax Shield to lay on top of it.










Wiped off Shield, and the following day on layer of Wet Glaze 2.0 was applied to leave this...






















































































































Now it's time to leave from swell detail store ....

Final Results at some outdoor pictures:



























































































Thanks for watching
Mike


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking Slick :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Astonishing results mike. Well done


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Looking good 

Looks similar to my Evo IX


----------



## Jimmys_mondeo (May 5, 2011)

Stunning effort, great job master!! :thumb::thumb::buffer:


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

wow stunning work as always great work:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys :thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

wow!!! 

another super work Mike!! 
great wet result..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant work Mike :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

wow! bet the owner was happy with that.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Job Mike :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent job as always Mike , how do find Chemical Guys Polish ?
I see you have a Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary what do you think of it is it better than your Makita ?

I'm sure it is !:buffer:

Mario*


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mike - awesome!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Great work Mike!Lovely finish!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> *Excellent job as always Mike , how do find Chemical Guys Polish ?
> I see you have a Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary what do you think of it is it better than your Makita ?
> 
> I'm sure it is !:buffer:
> ...


Thanks Mario. It worked fine on Japanese soft paint.
Mario its super light, excellent addition to my arsenal. I still have my Makita though as a backup.


MidlandsCarCare said:


> Mike - awesome!





nuberlis said:


> Great work Mike!Lovely finish!


Thank you guys really appreciate your comments.:thumb:


----------



## Duf (May 11, 2012)

Lokking very good,

Pretty sure your customer is more than satisfied


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats some massive brake power...

Dripping wet. Well done buddy.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Mike, with some great 50/50s.:thumb:

Nice car too.:driver:

John.


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Great work as always mike!
Many and good reflections too!:thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Stunning detail on that, i love all your banners and posters on the walls, where did you get them from?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks veb.

Some banners were supplied to me directly by the companies, and some I made them myself under their permission.


----------



## SirFozzalot (May 24, 2012)

Those outdoor shots look amazing. Great reflections and a brilliant shine!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Excellent job Mike! :buffer:

Super wet! :argie:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you guys much appreciate  

mike


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You could have warned us we'd need sunglasses ! Awesome finish, top marks.


----------

